# Cold weather payments : Useful for people on Benefits !!



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

If your on benefits at the moment, this little bonus could come in handy. 

Check your postcode to see if your entitled to a cold weather payment !!!

Cold Weather Payment : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info B-Jim according to that I'm entitled to 2 
clarex


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just checked for my mum and she eligible for 1 payment. Knowing her she'll already know about it but will let her know anyway


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


Stop generalising


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Stop generalising


Haha, sorry 

Next there will be chav allowance, so they can all get hammered on cheap larger n lighting.. wickkedd ayy !


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


More benefits for people who want to work and are trying to find work but for whatever reason haven't been employed yet and have pittance to live on 

Not sure if I am entitled to it... Are people on just JSA entitled? if so I can get 2 payments 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


I know I don't need to justify myself but I'd like to just so u dont think i'm a lazy whatever it is u think,,,,
My young son has Autism, arthritis perthes desise, repeated bone marrow infections....errr...and I'm not listing the rest.....Don't assume people dont want to work...I would love to and volunteer where i can but 1...no one will employ someone who needs time off for many hospital appointments and 2, if you had a child with health probs like than would u find it easy to leave them with a childminder who they don't even know.....anyway....you get the point...clare x


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Im not makeing fun of those people who general want to work and are trying to seek employment. But more money because is snowing, isnt really an incentive to get chavs to work is it ? 

I think all those lazy dole boys , should be made to get gritting the roads, to allow those peopole who do work and fund the economy(and there dole) to get back to work.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry C C didn't mean to go on at you i just get annoyed about stuff like that....and I don't like burbury...doesn't go with the color of the giro's nowadays haha xx


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I know I don't need to justify myself but I'd like to just so u dont think i'm a lazy whatever it is u think,,,,
> My young son has Autism, arthritis perthes desise, repeated bone marrow infections....errr...and I'm not listing the rest.....Don't assume people dont want to work...I would love to and volunteer where i can but 1...no one will employ someone who needs time off for many hospital appointments and 2, if you had a child with health probs like than would u find it easy to leave them with a childminder who they don't even know.....anyway....you get the point...clare x


Im sorry, i didnt mean to offend people like you who are trying do whats best for there family. I think those people who cant work, or are looking after someone should get the money need to live off in with a reasonable quailtly of life. I meant those people who can work and are just too lazy to even think about even working.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I'm sorry C C didn't mean to go on at you i just get annoyed about stuff like that....and I don't like burbury...doesn't go with the color of the giro's nowadays haha xx


Haha, nooo its quite alright. I honestly wish you all the best for you and your family xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's ok...I did go on a bit....anyway My Daughter's are 16 and 11 they can go out to work soon it wont kill em lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> More benefits for people who want to work and are trying to find work but for whatever reason haven't been employed yet and have pittance to live on


I fall into this group and can't even get JSA! Nice! :nonod: not sure if you've been on the money saving expert forums Akai but they have seriously changed my life. It's not just about getting rid of your debts, there's tips on home keeping, frugal living, meal planning etc. all of which will stretch your money further.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I fall into this group and can't even get JSA! Nice! :nonod: not sure if you've been on the money saving expert forums Akai but they have seriously changed my life. It's not just about getting rid of your debts, there's tips on home keeping, frugal living, meal planning etc. all of which will stretch your money further.


Cool, thanks sequeena I will go and have a look 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Cool, thanks sequeena I will go and have a look
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


It looks daunting and some of the threads are massive but I've picked up so many tips


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

does anyone know when you actually _get _the payment??


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Starlite said:


> does anyone know when you actually _get _the payment??


I'd assume it come in with your normal paymnt =/ Might be an idea to phone up and ask them?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Good thinking actually Akai-Chan,

give em a call and see what they say  Its -8 outside at the mo. .


----------



## Werkur (Jan 8, 2010)

Broxi_jim said:


> If your on benefits at the moment, this little bonus could come in handy.
> 
> Check your postcode to see if your entitled to a cold weather payment !!!
> 
> Cold Weather Payment : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits


I´d like to have it here in Canada...


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info - i have e-mailed it to my retired parents (not sure if they are eligble for it though).


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow thanks for that - turns out I will receive quite a tidy sum extra.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ally said:


> Wow thanks for that - turns out I will receive quite a tidy sum extra.


I'm only entitled to one payment, but £23 will come in handy. I'm currently spending £20 a week on heating! Snow joke when you're on benefits and struggling at the best of times.

Rep to the OP who kindly gave the link.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

JUst checked and my nan eligible for 2, i always worry about her in this weather.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just checked my mams.........she qualifies for 3 payments


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i think it`s great for older people to get these although i think it`s another reason why so many people are out of work. i don`t think it`s fair people in work seem to be left out on so many things when they`re probably worse of financially than those on benefits

i don`t work for health reasons but my partner does and since i`ve moved in with him we`ve had so little money as my money has been halved. it is completely stupid and i can now see why a lot of families live apart. when i was a single working parent i got twice as much money as me and my oh are getting now. it seems the government have a system in place now to encourage people not to work and not to live as a family


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha





Captain.Charisma said:


> Im not makeing fun of those people who general want to work and are trying to seek employment. But more money because is snowing, isnt really an incentive to get chavs to work is it ?
> 
> I think all those lazy dole boys , should be made to get gritting the roads, to allow those peopole who do work and fund the economy(and there dole) to get back to work.


i agreee.....

those who have a genuine reason (sickness or whatever) proven...! thats fair enough.... but the ones who have a 'bad back' really annoy me.

myself and my family work.......i am entitled to nothing - i pay tax but yet we never ever get any help. and ive worked since i was 16 and will do until im 65.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We've already enquired about this on Thursday and because we are on income based jsa we aren't entitled to it.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

nic101 said:


> i agreee.....
> 
> those who have a genuine reason (sickness or whatever) proven...! thats fair enough.... but the ones who have a 'bad back' really annoy me.
> 
> myself and my family work.......i am entitled to nothing - i pay tax but yet we never ever get any help. and ive worked since i was 16 and will do until im 65.


i have a "bad back" and cannot work at present until my op. Some "bad backs" are genuine and we shouldn't judge.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

What makes me laugh is i'm now 60 but wont get the winter payment until the end of the year.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

nic101 said:


> i agreee.....
> 
> those who have a genuine reason (sickness or whatever) proven...! thats fair enough.... but the ones who have a 'bad back' really annoy me.
> 
> myself and my family work.......i am entitled to nothing - i pay tax but yet we never ever get any help. and ive worked since i was 16 and will do until im 65.


Couldnt agree anymore, best post in the thread ! It takes from and punishes the working and encourages and rewards the lazy buggers.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

wish the goverment would give some money to the parents who have gone to work in this bad weather and have had to find and pay for extra childcare because the schools have been shut all week


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been snooping around....as ya do...and as far as I can see it's only available to those in receipt of benefits for elderly / disability and such like where the cold effects them for health reasons...I could be wrong...not sure but i think babies and children under a certain age too.
Not 100% sure but I do think there are guidelines on this particular benefit. xx


new info ripped straight off from the web addy

* a pensioner premium, higher pensioner premium or enhanced pensioner premium 
* a disability premium, enhanced disability premium or severe disability premium 
* a disabled child premium 
* Child Tax Credit that includes a disability or severe disability element
* a child who is under five in the family


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blimey shame us 'just above minimum wage, no kids, worked all our lives, got a mortage and always paid it on time, never had anything off the state people' don't get a cold weather payment. I guess we'll just stick to extra blankets, and my new trick of collecting fallen branches while on my walk so I something to put the wood burning stove!!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I've been snooping around....as ya do...and as far as I can see it's only available to those in receipt of benefits for elderly / disability and such like where the cold effects them for health reasons...I could be wrong...not sure but i think babies and children under a certain age too.
> Not 100% sure but I do think there are guidelines on this particular benefit. xx
> 
> new info ripped straight off from the web addy
> ...


people in receipt of non income based jobseekers allowance and income support also qualify. i agree with the list of people above getting the payment but not to the people on jsa and income support as it seems like one more reason to encourage people not to work


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think I will get this. I am a full-time student at uni with a 6yo and they have put my IS on hold whilst they look into my student finance


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I don't think I will get this. I am a full-time student at uni with a 6yo and they have put my IS on hold whilst they look into my student finance


you should contact them anyway and see what they say. no harm in trying although i know that most students don`t qualify for any benefits from the jc


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JSR said:


> Blimey shame us 'just above minimum wage, no kids, worked all our lives, got a mortage and always paid it on time, never had anything off the state people' don't get a cold weather payment. I guess we'll just stick to extra blankets, and my new trick of collecting fallen branches while on my walk so I something to put the wood burning stove!!!


I agree and its not just the workers that miss out, its the people that have worked my dad never had a day off work in his life he is no longer with us and my mum is the one missing out now she is 77yrs old and is not eligible for any pentioner benefits so will not get this additional cold weather payment she has to pay full council tax gets no help with anything. Cant win!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I don't think I will get this. I am a full-time student at uni with a 6yo and they have put my IS on hold whilst they look into my student finance


So your on the slippery slope then studying with a child to better yourself and get a job, you'l be at the bottom of the list like the rest of us workers, you will study,get a job and them finance the lazy sods but good on you for having better morals and standards.


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

well i do work but i still get working tax and child tax so should i still get a payment? ive never heard of it b4 so doubtful! x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish i understood this benifit system better, why is it some can work and still get certain benifits but others can't


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> people in receipt of non income based jobseekers allowance and income support also qualify. i agree with the list of people above getting the payment but not to the people on jsa and income support as it seems like one more reason to encourage people not to work


You actually have to be on income support / jsa AND meet one of the conditions. You do not get it just for being on benifits. I recieve education and support allowance and used to get the cold weather payment each year but now that my youngest child has turned 5 years old I no longer qualify for it.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> I wish i understood this benifit system better, why is it some can work and still get certain benifits but others can't


It depends on your hours/income. Before I started uni, i did 16hrs a week and was entitled to certain benefits.. It worked out really well for us, I would rather be working than in uni but needs must


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

right i get it so i need to quit work to receive these benefits lol!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

martey said:


> right i get it so i need to quit work to receive these benefits lol!


Go for it... but you wont be any better off I can assure you


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

martey said:


> right i get it so i need to quit work to receive these benefits lol!


lol many a true word


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

lmao nah id rather work than wait for this £25 cold weather payment tbh lol, as soon as my daughter went to primary school i started work and havent stopped since i only work part time at a school but needs must and i must say my lone parent advisor is very proud of me  and alot of young parents stay on the dole when they could work but unwilling to as they can get allsorts of extra money these days! so yey all us working parents and people xxx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Go for it... but you wont be any better off I can assure you


when i was working and living by myself i was getting over £400 per week from my wages, child tax credit, working tax credit and that`s including the money to pay for childcare. now that i live with my partner and i`m not working combined we get a lot less than this and it makes no sense since there`s more of us in the house, i know people on benefits that get more than us 

it`s depressing the way it works. i`ve been told by doctors and a tribunal that i qualify for dla yet i keep getting turned down. i know a girl who cut herself once and said she wanted to kill herself just to get dla and she got it even though there`s nothing wrong with her.

think they need to have a look at the way things work


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> when i was working and living by myself i was getting over £400 per week from my wages, child tax credit, working tax credit and that`s including the money to pay for childcare. now that i live with my partner and i`m not working combined we get a lot less than this and it makes no sense since there`s more of us in the house, i know people on benefits that get more than us


Yeah but it's not the same whan your sigle-parent and unemployed.. When I worked I was laughing but not now..


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

omg ridiculous just like these people tht claim disability then ya see them running down street makes me so angry i mean i admit i only work 17 hours a week but atleast i try and i really cud not sit on my but all day sipping tea and smoking so to speak lol.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> What makes me laugh is i'm now 60 but wont get the winter payment until the end of the year.


 ... my hubby is still waiting for this WINTERS payout!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Yeah but it's not the same whan your sigle-parent and unemployed.. When I worked I was laughing but not now..


it can be really hard being a single parent and going to college, i`m just glad when i was there the nursery was right next to the college and they would let me pay in instalments when my loan and bursary came though, some of the places i rang demanded to have it weekly


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

martey said:


> omg ridiculous just like these people tht claim disability then ya see them running down street makes me so angry i mean i admit i only work 17 hours a week but atleast i try and i really cud not sit on my but all day sipping tea and smoking so to speak lol.


i would love to get a job as we could do with the cash but the doc has recommended that i don`t go back to work just yet so instead i`m gonna volunteer for a couple of days a week to get me out the house.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> it can be really hard being a single parent and going to college, i`m just glad when i was there the nursery was right next to the college and they would let me pay in instalments when my loan and bursary came though, some of the places i rang demanded to have it weekly


Yeah it is a mare, Uni is an hours bus ride from where we are. and that is £3.30  plus the childcare before school is £4 a time (for just half an hour!!!) and I get just £50pw tax credits and no IS


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

i know people on benefits who have 4 or 5 kids and they r pulling in atleast bout 300 a week even more


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

martey said:


> i know people on benefits who have 4 or 5 kids and they r pulling in atleast bout 300 a week even more and im sure they keep spitting kids out just so they dont have to work and also when ur on income support now when u have a baby u receive £500 pounds omg its shocking. its giving certain types of people the incentive to have children(smack heads normally) sorry if this offends any1 but i am just speaking how i feel.


That's a bit of an unfair generalisation...


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

of course if u have been advised not to go bk, its not like u dont wanna i hate been stuck in house so for sum1 who wants to work think its great u wanna volunteer


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

its not about tht where i live u look around and u c them evrywhere then the kids get took off them and they dont seem to be bothered, my daughters dad was on the gear so i know how they work and its only been truthful.


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

ok sorry that may of seemed a tad harsh but i have seen alot happen and witnessed alot and i guess i will always be a litttle bitter sorry didnt mean to offend.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

martey said:


> its not about tht where i live u look around and u c them evrywhere then the kids get took off them and they dont seem to be bothered, my daughters dad was on the gear so i know how they work and its only been truthful.


That isn't the majority though is it. I live in an area that is mostly housing assossiation properties, there are not many 'smack heads' but a lot of lone parents.

Not all women chose to be in a position were they find themselves alone with children, as I'm sure not everyone on drink/drugs wants to be on them..

We all make our choices in life, some of us chose the wrong ones..

I understand some people do have kids purely for the council house and benefits and hopefuly in time this will be addressed, but when it is, I hope it doesn't penalise those of us who are genuine claimants. As it stands, I risk losing a lot


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Yeah it is a mare, Uni is an hours bus ride from where we are. and that is £3.30  plus the childcare before school is £4 a time (for just half an hour!!!) and I get just £50pw tax credits and no IS


do you not get help from the uni or somewhere to pay for childcare or even a bursary?? i got her nursery paid for by the students award agency and got a bursary as well as the loan, it comes in handy. maybe ask around and see if you`re entitled to anything.

i`m quite lucky i guess that if/when i start work my daughter`s school has a breakfast club which is free so that`ll come in handy 


martey said:


> i know people on benefits who have 4 or 5 kids and they r pulling in atleast bout 300 a week even more and im sure they keep spitting kids out just so they dont have to work and also when ur on income support now when u have a baby u receive £500 pounds omg its shocking. its giving certain types of people the incentive to have children(smack heads normally) sorry if this offends any1 but i am just speaking how i feel.


i know exactly how you feel. i did get £500 when i was having brody but as a single parent with no support from the father i don`t know how i could have afforded everything for her otherwise. i had been in college when i found out i was pregnant and had to leave hence the reason i wasn`t working. i took a year out then went back and done my course before i started to get ill.

i know people who readily admit to having kids for the cash.....in fact i know people who have made up kids just for the cash  but that`s a different story


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

im so glad u said tht cos i know some1 who miscarried and never told the income support people and she claimed for over 2 yrs! i didnt know at the time until i read it in the paper!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> do you not get help from the uni or somewhere to pay for childcare or even a bursary?? i got her nursery paid for by the students award agency and got a bursary as well as the loan, it comes in handy. maybe ask around and see if you`re entitled to anything.
> 
> i`m quite lucky i guess that if/when i start work my daughter`s school has a breakfast club which is free so that`ll come in handy


I do get a bursery from the uni but I don't get it til APRIL!!! what good is it then?! I have had no choice but to take loans through student finance. Lovely, but need paying back one day


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

god no im a single parent and was on benefits till my daughter started school i understand most single parents dont have a choice of been in tht position but havin kids purely for the money i find disgraceful.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

martey said:


> im so glad u said tht cos i know some1 who miscarried and never told the income support people and she claimed for over 2 yrs! i didnt know at the time until i read it in the paper!


yeah, where i lived there was a group of people who all went to the graveyard and stole the names of dead kids and registered them for tax credits and even got the money to pay for the imaginary nurseries. the made thousands out of it and half of them got off and the other half got a slap on the wrist


----------



## martey (Jan 5, 2010)

well tht is just sick! it upsets me thinkin about it and to steal dead peoples names omg


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

martey said:


> well tht is just sick! it upsets me thinkin about it and to steal dead peoples names omg


i know, i used to be friends with one of the girls in school and her entire family have always been a bit like that but i never thought she`d get involved. i can`t imagine how painful it was for the families of those poor children when they found out


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd like to add we may be on benefits but we don't want to. My husband got made redundant a few months ago and hates being unemployed. He certainly doesnj't sit on his arse doing nothing all day. We don't qualify for this payment anyway.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I hope they hurry up with this payment - I don't get bills as I have a key meter (damn awful thing!) and I've just put another £10 on it - which will only heat me for 4 days, and I don't get another benefit payment til Wednesday, have the grand figure of £13 to last me til then.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> I'd like to add we may be on benefits but we don't want to. My husband got made redundant a few months ago and hates being unemployed. He certainly doesnj't sit on his arse doing nothing all day. We don't qualify for this payment anyway.


there are some genuine people like you and hubby who genuinely don`t have a choice and want to be working, i`d rather be out doing something than stuck in here. it is very hard to find a job these days. all of my comments were made about the people who have no intention of working and fake things in order to get more money. one of my mom`s customers (she`s a hairdresser) told her he gets loads of money by saying he`s an alcoholic which he isn`t, he just gets drunk before he has to go get a test each time and they believe him.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> there are some genuine people like you and hubby who genuinely don`t have a choice and want to be working, i`d rather be out doing something than stuck in here. it is very hard to find a job these days. all of my comments were made about the people who have no intention of working and fake things in order to get more money. one of my mom`s customers (she`s a hairdresser) told her he gets loads of money by saying he`s an alcoholic which he isn`t, he just gets drunk before he has to go get a test each time and they believe him.


We could never try and screw the authorities, i'm crap at lying and we'd get grassed up anyway.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well I hope they hurry up with this payment - I don't get bills as I have a key meter (damn awful thing!) and I've just put another £10 on it - which will only heat me for 4 days, and I don't get another benefit payment til Wednesday, have the grand figure of £13 to last me til then.


I no what you mean we are using £5 every 2 days at the moment as we have pups and hhl's, we are on a token metre.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> We could never try and screw the authorities, i'm crap at lying and we'd get grassed up anyway.


haha i just don`t like lying and believe that everyone will get caught in the end and be forced to pay it back, it`s too much to risk


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

It says im entitled to 4 payments  but im not on benefits :crying:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


Well how very rude ... 
Im entitled to this grant, I do work...... My partner works .........

We qualify because we have children in the house under 5 years old, so i think your statement is rather wrong, it obviously not a benefit for those who dont work its for those who are vunerable or have to use there heating more due to small children..................... and the spongers of course they are always in on it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> I wish i understood this benifit system better, why is it some can work and still get certain benifits but others can't


Who knows Janice who knows!  :nonod:


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy (Sep 28, 2009)

Why should you have to explain yourselves to idiots like Captain.Charisma?
They can't accept that there are ppl out there that can't work... then there are others that can't be bothered.
I'm not entitled to it, but my dad is. (I live with my parents...)
I don't sponge off of them, i pay my way (i pay rent and give my mum extra money if she needs it).
My mum is technically my dad's carer. I have health problems too.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Indie said:


> I no what you mean we are using £5 every 2 days at the moment as we have pups and hhl's, we are on a token metre.


Blimmin cr*p isn't it! Can't turn up the heating, and TBH I am only heating one room at the moment & sleeping on the sofa, if that darn meter runs out I won't have lighting or cooking facilities either, or *shock horror!* internet! Also it has got so cold in my kitchen that my freezer & fridge has stopped working (_Never_ buy a Beko fridge freezer if you have a cold house, they pack up if it drops below 10C).

I budget so carefully all year on the meter, you have to, and you can't predict the weather and if it drops and you need more heating but no payment for a while, you're royally stuffed. Will have to borrow money from friends to get me through to Wednesday if the weather payment doesn't come by Monday.

Captain Charisma, if you think it's it's all sweetness and light being on benefits you are welcome to come and spend a few days with me during the coldest weather this area has had in 30 years. Unfortunately I don't have a spare hot water bottle for you!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

tomkitten'ssissy said:


> Why should you have to explain yourselves to idiots like Captain.Charisma?
> They can't accept that there are ppl out there that can't work... then there are others that can't be bothered.
> I'm not entitled to it, but my dad is. (I live with my parents...)
> I don't sponge off of them, i pay my way (i pay rent and give my mum extra money if she needs it).
> My mum is technically my dad's carer. I have health problems too.


i don`t think captain charisma was reffering to people in this situation but more to the ones who were genuinely not wanting to go out and work and are intent on staying at home doing nothing.

i got these payments up until last year and i believe people with young children are entitled to them as kids get ill easily in this weather so please don`t think any of my comments were aimed at people who genuinely deserve them


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Let's not jump on Captain C. It's plain to see that he didn't mean those of you with genuine reasons for not being able to work. There's no need to defend yourselves, you don't have to prove yourself to anyone on here.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I have read all the replies here and I am going to have to ask the "obvious question" (sorry).

Loads of you have commented that life is pretty hard on benefits and not the "joyride" that some of the other posters seem to think.

But in defence of the other posters, many of you have pictures of 3 or 4 dogs that you keep. And it's rather obvious from the fact you are posting here that you also own a computer and have an internet connection?

I wouldn't call that hard-up if I am honest.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Arggh, more benefits for the ones who dont work  i might as well go on benefits then, allow working , i cant be arsed anymore neither haha


Very condemnatory !


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Let's not jump on Captain C. It's plain to see that he didn't mean those of you with genuine reasons for not being able to work. There's no need to defend yourselves, you don't have to prove yourself to anyone on here.


I can see why people are offended, its not worded in a nice/joking way. If I was claiming benefits I would have been offended by his post.


classixuk said:


> I have read all the replies here and I am going to have to ask the "obvious question" (sorry).
> 
> Loads of you have commented that life is pretty hard on benefits and not the "joyride" that some of the other posters seem to think.
> 
> ...


If Im honest I can see people not liking this question lol. People are entitled to a life even tho they are "hard up"


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

classixuk said:


> But in defence of the other posters, many of you have pictures of 3 or 4 dogs that you keep. And it's rather obvious from the fact you are posting here that you also own a computer and have an internet connection?


I have one dog and one cat, and without them my life would be considerably poorer in terms of enrichment. I was offline for 3 years because I couldn't afford a new computer after the last one died, and I am only here now because my elderly mother who lives 100 miles away bought me a new one and pays for my broadband so that we can keep in touch (I would not be able to get internet otherwise since I can't do direct debits and have no credit/debit card).

If you do have a chronic long-term illness it's extremely hard to find little things in life that make it worth living.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I have read all the replies here and I am going to have to ask the "obvious question" (sorry).
> 
> Loads of you have commented that life is pretty hard on benefits and not the "joyride" that some of the other posters seem to think.
> 
> ...


True, but for some people the animals were there before they had to go on benefits. You can't really expect them to give up their animals now can you?  and you can get some amazing deals for the internet. A friend of mine was searching for a job and got rid of her tv/landline and paid purely for the internet so she could do a lot of job searches. Think it only cost her up to £10 a month.



ClaireLouise said:


> I can see why people are offended, its not worded in a nice/joking way. If I was claiming benefits I would have been offended by his post.


I know  BUT when I told him to stop generalising he did take it back


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> If Im honest I can see people not liking this question lol. People are entitled to a life even tho they are "hard up"


that`s true. i was on benefits on advice not to work by my doctor and if i didn`t have my cat or the internet i think i`d have gone crazy. there`s a lot of people on here who had their pets before being made redundant etc and i understand a lot struggle financially until they find a new job. i was in the same position but guess i was lucky that my virgin bill was messed up and i only had to pay £15 per month for the top package on phone, tv and net


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think those that are entitled to it should deffo get it, I dont think anyone should have to suffer in this terrible weather - we have to remember that there are a lot of different benefits and therefore a lot of different reasons why people are claiming those benefits...I dont like lumping everyone under the "scrounger" category cos there are lots of people who genuinely cannot work because of illnesses etc - I dont think ANYONE should have to sit and freeze in this


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

martey said:


> omg ridiculous just like these people tht claim disability then ya see them running down street makes me so angry i mean i admit i only work 17 hours a week but atleast i try and i really cud not sit on my but all day sipping tea and smoking so to speak lol.


Haha, i know mate. One guy was a professional football ref, and he claimed disabilty benefits, what a joke !



martey said:


> i know people on benefits who have 4 or 5 kids and they r pulling in atleast bout 300 a week even more


Theres one family in Derby, was in the local papers i think... That gets what works out to be worth about 50 grand a year in benefits.. With free housing and that, and child support for all 18yr children, JSA and disabillty benefits (even though there out causing havoc on the streets LOLZ)



Leah84 said:


> i don`t think captain charisma was reffering to people in this situation but more to the ones who were genuinely not wanting to go out and work and are intent on staying at home doing nothing.
> 
> i got these payments up until last year and i believe people with young children are entitled to them as kids get ill easily in this weather so please don`t think any of my comments were aimed at people who genuinely deserve them


Thankyou Leah, i was like you say only talking about those who are capable of working but would pefer not too, but insted live on benefits.



sequeena said:


> Let's not jump on Captain C. It's plain to see that he didn't mean those of you with genuine reasons for not being able to work. There's no need to defend yourselves, you don't have to prove yourself to anyone on here.


Thankyou Sequeena, you hit the nail bang on the head !


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Why do people feel the need to judge people, especially on forums, bet they wouldn't be so judgmental in real life situations would they? 

Benefits are there for when people need them, yes there are some people who cheat the system and are lazy but thats a minority of people...

My business has just died, and i'm on the brink of having to claim benefits... but thats because i have no choice until i can find a job or another self employment.

If people didn't claim benefits, they would die of starvation etc


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Unless I'm missing something there is no judgement. 

Threads like these are extremely annoying. Everyone starts freaking out over nothing :laugh:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Just to clarify...I wasn't judging anyone either. Just making a general observation that it's impossible in the UK for anyone who's on benefits to state that they are "hard up".

IMHO, "hard up" is written in the words of the song that say:

_Have you seen the old girl
Who walks the streets of London
Dirt in her hair and her clothes in rags?
She's no time for talking,
She just keeps right on walking
Carrying her home in two carrier bags_

Hard up is not:


having to choose between faster broadband or the music channels on Sky,
having to shop at Iceland instead of Marks and Spencer
having to feed the dogs on Wainwrights instead of Royal Canin
having to go on Pay As You Go mobile instead of contract or,
having to do with a 2 bed flat instead of a house

and that type of thing.

It's all relative I guess.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard up is not having decent clothes to wear or waterproof footwear.
Not having a fridge that works.
Not having a washing machine.
Not having a hoover to keep the place clean.
Having landlady on my back about the above.
Heating one room only, and that costing £20 a week.

So you reckon people on benefits aren't hard up? I'm only two steps away from the old lady with the bags.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

classixuk said:


> I have read all the replies here and I am going to have to ask the "obvious question" (sorry).
> 
> Loads of you have commented that life is pretty hard on benefits and not the "joyride" that some of the other posters seem to think.
> 
> ...


You no i always keep my mouth shut on some threads but this time i'm not going to. I'm sick of this attitude towards people with animals. So my husband asked to be made redundant i don't think so. Oh well best start rehoming my animals then. I think you will find that people who are on benefits put the kids and animals first. Lets hope you never have to be in this situation.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> You no i always keep my mouth shut on some threads but this time i'm not going to. I'm sick of this attitude towards people with animals. So my husband asked to be made redundant i don't think so. Oh well best start rehoming my animals then. I think you will find that people who are on benefits put the kids and animals first. Lets hope you never have to be in this situation.


Exactly your circumstances can change in an instant, become unwell, be made redundent. I found myself in a situation several years ago through Ill health where i nearly had to re home my dogs but they are my family, so any spare cash i had until i was well again and able to go back to work full time was directed firstly to them, then to me and hubby, i kept my internet up and runnin also as a priority for my sanity as this was my link to being able to stay in contact with people during this rough patch and not become isolated

There will always be people who scam the system of the benfits system but most are well deserving of it and well deserving of enjoying their life to whatever extent they can and having animals may be the only company someone has, when going through a difficult patch they are a great comfort :smile5: xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the cold weather payment I'm meant to get but we have had no post for a week. I don't get my next benefit payment til Wednesday, but my electricity (on a key meter) will run out in about 4 hours time. So I will have no heat, no light, no TV, no internet and no means of cooking or boiling a kettle. I feel like curling up and dying, to be honest.

Hope the poster who said people on benefits aren't really hard up, ends up in a similar situation one day. I really really do.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm still waiting for the cold weather payment I'm meant to get but we have had no post for a week. I don't get my next benefit payment til Wednesday, but my electricity (on a key meter) will run out in about 4 hours time. So I will have no heat, no light, no TV, no internet and no means of cooking or boiling a kettle. I feel like curling up and dying, to be honest.
> 
> Hope the poster who said people on benefits aren't really hard up, ends up in a similar situation one day. I really really do.


O Hun, I really feel for you. I too am entitled to the payment and have today had post for the first time in a week but nothing.

I really do hope you get something in the post tomorrow and yes I agree with you......This can happen to anyone wether through disablement, redundancy or whatever and until it does no one can understand how it feels.

My heart goes out to you

xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You get a letter about it via the post, but the payment goes into your account with your regular money (my mother gets it, and has already had a payment).

MM, are you being charged stupid money as you are using a key? I know they up the price per unit when using this method, but that it can be sorted via the CAB.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm still waiting for the cold weather payment I'm meant to get but we have had no post for a week. I don't get my next benefit payment til Wednesday, but my electricity (on a key meter) will run out in about 4 hours time. So I will have no heat, no light, no TV, no internet and no means of cooking or boiling a kettle. I feel like curling up and dying, to be honest.
> 
> Hope the poster who said people on benefits aren't really hard up, ends up in a similar situation one day. I really really do.


We have had moment like that, we are a working family we dont get any benefits and sadly have debt left from before we had children. so its not always people on benefits that suffer in this weather either low income working families do.

Every family i know on benefits have more spare money a week then we do (they have children so they do get alot more then single people on them), they also get free school meals were as i have to pay £19 a week for my children to get a hot dinner while at school.

We could really do with £25 to out on our key meter we really could, we wont get it tho.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I was just about to say that it gets payed into your bank account. My nan has also had a letter and had it into her account.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well lets hope they pay it in tomorrow - without a letter, I'm not even sure I really have qualified for an extra payment. At least I have food for my dog & cat, though they might be a bit chilly tomorrow. And dark!

Just looked at my receipts and I put [my last] £10 on the key on Friday. I thought it would have lasted a bit longer, to be honest.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm actually genuinely worried about hypothermia,.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm actually genuinely worried about hypothermia,.


do you have a gas cooker? I would keep warm by that? If not put lots and lots of layers on as many as you as you can get on without feeling like a mitchallin (sp) man, wrap yourself in you quilt and just go to bed

make sure you can stuff on you hands, feet and head as you loose alot of heat through them.x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Daynna said:


> do you have a gas cooker? I would keep warm by that? If not put lots and lots of layers on as many as you as you can get on without feeling like a mitchallin (sp) man, wrap yourself in you quilt and just go to bed
> 
> make sure you can stuff on you hands, feet and head as you loose alot of heat through them.x


All electric here unfortunately. I've been sleeping on the sofa because my bedroom's so cold - no point in heating one room then sleeping in a colder one. I guess a big hairy dog might help keep me warm - and my cat, too if she's not out gallivanting in the snow again!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> You no i always keep my mouth shut on some threads but this time i'm not going to. I'm sick of this attitude towards people with animals. So my husband asked to be made redundant i don't think so. Oh well best start rehoming my animals then. I think you will find that people who are on benefits put the kids and animals first. Lets hope you never have to be in this situation.


 WELL SAID . that is exactly the situation we are in my bf's contract ended last year with a phonecall saying sorry dont come into work today as contract has ended , and we have three kids and two dogs and mice but they come before us and yes my bf is looking for work everyday but ppl are fighting for the jobs as they are so hard to come by now .


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Just to clarify...I wasn't judging anyone either. Just making a general observation that it's impossible in the UK for anyone who's on benefits to state that they are "hard up".
> 
> IMHO, "hard up" is written in the words of the song that say:
> 
> ...


Thats all easy to say when your not in a "hard up" situation.....

To me "hard up"
Not being able to heat your home.
Not being able to feed yourself properly.
Not having enough money to pay bills.
Not having the basic things that most people have.
Not being able to have any comforts.
Not being able to support yourself.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> All electric here unfortunately. I've been sleeping on the sofa because my bedroom's so cold - no point in heating one room then sleeping in a colder one. I guess a big hairy dog might help keep me warm - and my cat, too if she's not out gallivanting in the snow again!


I am on a metre to, all electric no gas and find it hard to, I did not know about this payment and i had a meeting at job centre today and nothing was said to me about it...
I get my 2 weeks money Thursday, maybe i don't qualify


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

GGrrr have just read this post, not all of it mind, for all those people who are on benifit because they are carers, have heath issues or are trying to get a job and have not yet been lucky enough to find one that fits, this isn't ment for you.

its not fair, my hubby and I work our butts off trying to make ends meet, and I see people who are on benifits the area behind us is well known for it,sitting around, getting more f-ing hand outs,

I don't have a chip on my shoulder but it does make me cross, they walk around with cool mobils phones, Ipod, nice clothes, smoking, drinking(yes outside ), and the young mums with top of the range prams and odds and sods to go with it, and you think I may as well give up get a divorce get pregnant and I will get a house and loads of money as well...

WHAT ABOUT ME AND MY FAMILY

Pant pant pant rant over ,,,,,,, sorry


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

TORY said:


> I am on a metre to, all electric no gas and find it hard to, I did not know about this payment and i had a meeting at job centre today and nothing was said to me about it...
> I get my 2 weeks money Thursday, maybe i don't qualify


 iI phoned up and asked but they said my youngest son was over 5 so i dont qualify


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

totally agree with piggybaker


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

zacknzena said:


> iI phoned up and asked but they said my youngest son was over 5 so i dont qualify


Thanks for that. I dont have a child under 5.
so I don't....


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> GGrrr have just read this post, not all of it mind, for all those people who are on benifit because they are carers, have heath issues or are trying to get a job and have not yet been lucky enough to find one that fits
> 
> its not fair, my hubby and I work our butts off trying to make ends meet, and I see people who are on benifits the area behind us is well known for it,sitting around, getting more f-ing hand outs,
> 
> ...


Some "health issues" prevent people from working.

I would like to be able to walk around some days let alone with a cool mobile


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

huskiesaregreat said:


> totally agree with piggybaker


Thank you


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> GGrrr have just read this post, not all of it mind, for all those people who are on benifit because they are carers, have heath issues or are trying to get a job and have not yet been lucky enough to find one that fits
> 
> its not fair, my hubby and I work our butts off trying to make ends meet, and I see people who are on benifits the area behind us is well known for it,sitting around, getting more f-ing hand outs,
> 
> ...


Where are you coming from?
Have you read my posts and seen what it can be like for someone who lives alone with chronic health issues, in the coldest weather for 30 years? I would lay my OWN BENEFIT MONEY on every person you see who has a car, cool clothes, Ipod, whatever..... *there are at least 20 who are in MY situation*.

Now I have just realised I have got chilblains on my fingers for the first time since I was a child. And unless a miracle happens I won't be online tomorrow because I will be in the dark & cold and not even able to boil a kettle.

Thanks for being soooooo supportive. Not.

Now go and knock on some doors, visit any elderly people or those on benefits in your street, and make sure they are ok in this terrible weather.... cos nobody's done that for me.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Some "health issues" prevent people from working.
> 
> I would like to be able to walk around some days let alone with a cool mobile


yes sorry if you re-read my first post I have edited it because it came across as so i have issues with you guys,,, sorry i have corrected it


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i work part time OH full time get tax credits but my daughter is 2 do u think i would qualify?? probz not but if i do im entitled to 3...i agree me and oh do as much hours as we can along with looing after my daughter and it has been hard to make ends meet but im happy iv got my family they r all that matter so i wont rant coz im a happy puppy lol dont think money is everything will admit it does get to me sometimes when i have to struggle e all get there in the end tho...i do feel for youz with electric heating, thats what i had last xmas but the year past had gas put in by the tennancy so im alot happier! xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

There's always genuine people out there and then not so genuine people...someone will always be out to screw the system unfortunatly which gives a bad name for all those claiming benefits wether genuine or not.
I always think that those idiots who really do screw the system have to live with themselves and one day guilt will get the better of them.....guilt is such an awful emotion and it will eat away at them....so those of you who are genuine, don't take to heart what those who work say, because it's against those idiots who are screwing the system for greed they are aiming for not those who are genuine.
I'm sure no one is aiming their frustrations to those on this forum who are genuinly recieving help and support from the government
Clare xx


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> There's always genuine people out there and then not so genuine people...someone will always be out to screw the system unfortunatly which gives a bad name for all those claiming benefits wether genuine or not.
> I always think that those idiots who really do screw the system have to live with themselves and one day guilt will get the better of them.....guilt is such an awful emotion and it will eat away at them....so those of you who are genuine, don't take to heart what those who work say, because it's against those idiots who are screwing the system for greed they are aiming for not those who are genuine.
> I'm sure no one is aiming their frustrations to those on this forum who are genuinly recieving help and support from the government
> Clare xx


 I agree , i think alot of ppl are getting angry because its not a nice position to be in .i hate being on benefits but hey at least we get help in this country some countrys dont why dont ppl think about them


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

piggybaker said:


> GGrrr have just read this post, not all of it mind, for all those people who are on benifit because they are carers, have heath issues or are trying to get a job and have not yet been lucky enough to find one that fits, this isn't ment for you.
> 
> its not fair, my hubby and I work our butts off trying to make ends meet, and I see people who are on benifits the area behind us is well known for it,sitting around, getting more f-ing hand outs,
> 
> ...


Erm we don't get hand outs, i haven't got nice clothes infact i haven't bought new clothes for 2 years, i don't smoke and i don't drink.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Where are you coming from?
> Have you read my posts and seen what it can be like for someone who lives alone with chronic health issues, in the coldest weather for 30 years? I would lay my OWN BENEFIT MONEY on every person you see who has a car, cool clothes, Ipod, whatever..... *there are at least 20 who are in MY situation*.
> 
> Now I have just realised I have got chilblains on my fingers for the first time since I was a child. And unless a miracle happens I won't be online tomorrow because I will be in the dark & cold and not even able to boil a kettle.
> ...


I will apologys to you as i did deb I did not re read my post before posting it, I did edited it the moment I posted it as i relised the way it would come across but it had already been jumped on, and rightly so it sounded awful and it was not ment to be an attack on people with health issues, I can only say I am so so sorry for not reading through my post properly before posting, and cause offence to you.

And i have elderly neighbours and I have been checking on them during this weather!!!!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Erm we don't get hand outs, i haven't got nice clothes infact i haven't bought new clothes for 2 years, i don't smoke and i don't drink.


same here indie


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

and i certainly wont say anything about benifits and people on them been there myself i know how it feels!!! unfortunatly i fall into the "teenage mum" category so there are often debate about us kind wantin everything for nothing and havin a baby to get a house and stuf which is a load of bull im with u all n benifits and those strugglig who are working been there or im there now and i know how u feel!! unfortunatly its always claased as groups people on benifits and young mums!!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Indie said:


> Erm we don't get hand outs, i haven't got nice clothes infact i haven't bought new clothes for 2 years, i don't smoke and i don't drink.


Look you have to look at it from my point of view, I understand people who are to ill to work or those who truly looking for work or those who work their butt off careing for a loved one, but when you have a post like this saying people on benifits can get money toward there heating it niggles a bit, when I have to turn my heating off at night so my heating bills not massive, put extra blanket on the kids,

Then you get the pet situation, people on benifits get free pet care, with a donation attached, sometimes those people on benifits are better of than those who are not on it, when my cat was found with broken legs it was a week before payday, i was skint and do you think anyone of those do gooder animal places would help my cat no and why because I wasn't on benifit,

I do not tar all those on benifits with the same brush but the people on the estate behind me are like that, and my god does it grate,,, and yes i am ranting and i guess there is a few others that feel the same way.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

zacknzena said:


> same here indie


Don't get me wrong i'm not on the breadline like some poor people on this thread, but what i hate is when people who are on bensfits all get tarred with the same brush. I can't work and Nick hates being on the dole, he's at the job centre everyday and looking in all available papers each week but there is just nothing out there at the moment. Plus he had an industrial accident a few years back which prevents him from doing certain jobs which makes it even harder.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm not on the breadline like some poor people on this thread, but what i hate is when people who are on bensfits all get tarred with the same brush. I can't work and Nick hates being on the dole, he's at the job centre everyday and looking in all available papers each week but there is just nothing out there at the moment. Plus he had an industrial accident a few years back which prevents him from doing certain jobs which makes it even harder.


 exactly indie there is no jobs my bf looks everyday and has applied for loads but no luck so far


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Now go and knock on some doors, visit any elderly people or those on benefits in your street, and make sure they are ok in this terrible weather.... cos nobody's done that for me.


Will anyone reading this thread do this? Please?

We don't live in communities any more where people look out for each other.
That has to change, and we are having the worst weather for 30 years. Just knock on a door and ask your neighbours if they are ok?

Please?
You could save someone's life.

Get over the benefits thing, just do one new thing tomorrow - make sure all around you are not suffering. We all club together to stop animals suffering and rescue - but this weather has pushed many people to their limits and I for one have had snow on the ground for over a week, I have spent TWICE my normal budget on heating in the last week and I am STILL going to have to be in the dark & cold tomorrow without any means even to boil a kettle.

Go rescue a human being!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

piggybaker said:


> Look you have to look at it from my point of view, I understand people who are to ill to work or those who truly looking for work or those who work their butt off careing for a loved one, but when you have a post like this saying people on benifits can get money toward there heating it niggles a bit, when I have to turn my heating off at night so my heating bills not massive, put extra blanket on the kids,
> 
> Then you get the pet situation, people on benifits get free pet care, with a donation attached, sometimes those people on benifits are better of than those who are not on it, when my cat was found with broken legs it was a week before payday, i was skint and do you think anyone of those do gooder animal places would help my cat no and why because I wasn't on benifit,
> 
> I do not tar all those on benifits with the same brush but the people on the estate behind me are like that, and my god does it grate,,, and yes i am ranting and i guess there is a few others that feel the same way.


Again your wrong, we don't qualify for this so we are not getting any help with our heating bill, nore do we qualify for any help with our pets.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Look you have to look at it from my point of view, I understand people who are to ill to work or those who truly looking for work or those who work their butt off careing for a loved one, but when you have a post like this saying people on benifits can get money toward there heating it niggles a bit, when I have to turn my heating off at night so my heating bills not massive, put extra blanket on the kids,
> 
> Then you get the pet situation, people on benifits get free pet care, with a donation attached, sometimes those people on benifits are better of than those who are not on it, when my cat was found with broken legs it was a week before payday, i was skint and do you think anyone of those do gooder animal places would help my cat no and why because I wasn't on benifit,
> 
> I do not tar all those on benifits with the same brush but the people on the estate behind me are like that, and my god does it grate,,, and yes i am ranting and i guess there is a few others that feel the same way.


I totally agree with this. I would like to know where my "Cold Weather" handout is. I pay a stupid amount of money every month on Council taxes, Gas and Electricity, water etc and I don't get nothing much back in return.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Again your wrong, we don't qualify for this so we are not getting any help with our heating bill, nore do we qualify for any help with our pets.


same here .


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> yes sorry if you re-read my first post I have edited it because it came across as so i have issues with you guys,,, sorry i have corrected it


Thats fine hun..I know what you was getting at. I am always hearing that people on EAS benefit are well off but beleive we are not. I too look at people around the towns out of work and think "how" when I see their clothes and their food trolleys full up. I must be doing something wrong!!



MerlinsMum said:


> Where are you coming from?
> Have you read my posts and seen what it can be like for someone who lives alone with chronic health issues, in the coldest weather for 30 years? I would lay my OWN BENEFIT MONEY on every person you see who has a car, cool clothes, Ipod, whatever..... *there are at least 20 who are in MY situation*.
> 
> Now I have just realised I have got chilblains on my fingers for the first time since I was a child. And unless a miracle happens I won't be online tomorrow because I will be in the dark & cold and not even able to boil a kettle.
> ...


MM....Hun have you not got a neighbour that could help you out with hot drinks etc. Even a calor gas heater or a stew?

I live in a tiny complex of bungalows for disabled/elderly people (well over 45's hahah) we all have been helping each other out.

My back has been particually bad and my neighbour without legs bless him was out in his wheelchair clearing the paths. My daughter went shopping for people and I cooked him a big stew in return.

At times like this we all need to rally round and while we are moaning how cold we are at least we have elec/gas...there are many people as MM who just needs a little help at this time. I may do next week and you never know you may too.

So as MM says lets go and see if anyone wants a little help and use our energy on that instead of wasting energy on whinging about some people getting and rightly so some benefit


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

piggybaker said:


> Look you have to look at it from my point of view, I understand people who are to ill to work or those who truly looking for work or those who work their butt off careing for a loved one, but when you have a post like this saying people on benifits can get money toward there heating it niggles a bit, when I have to turn my heating off at night so my heating bills not massive, put extra blanket on the kids,
> 
> Then you get the pet situation, people on benifits get free pet care, with a donation attached, sometimes those people on benifits are better of than those who are not on it, when my cat was found with broken legs it was a week before payday, i was skint and do you think anyone of those do gooder animal places would help my cat no and why because I wasn't on benifit,
> 
> I do not tar all those on benifits with the same brush but the people on the estate behind me are like that, and my god does it grate,,, and yes i am ranting and i guess there is a few others that feel the same way.


Again your wrong. We don't qualify for cold weather payments so no we aren't getting help with our heating bills. As far as the pets are concerned we don't get any freebies with them either.

Again your wrong, we don't qualify for this so we are not getting any help with our heating bill, nore do we qualify for any help with our pets.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been to see the old lady over the road today. Would you believe she was just about to come over (on black ice mind) to see if I was ok because she hasn't seen me for a few days...

We have only spoken once or twice also! So now I'm full from cake and tea and the dogs are all over me because they can smell her collie :laugh:

Nice woman


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

zacknzena said:


> exactly indie there is no jobs my bf looks everyday and has applied for loads but no luck so far


And don't you hate it when they don't even wrote back to say sorry you haven't got it.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Michelle666 said:


> I totally agree with this. I would like to know where my "Cold Weather" handout is. I pay a stupid amount of money every month on Council taxes, Gas and Electricity, water etc and I don't get nothing much back in return.


We would love to be able to pay our council tax ourselfs but my bf cannot find a job after serving 14 years in the army to keep you moaning idiots safe in your country that you are all moaning about so much try living somewhere else where you dont get help and are left to starve, and buy the way i didnt get a cold weather payment either .


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Indie said:


> Again your wrong. We don't qualify for cold weather payments so no we aren't getting help with our heating bills. As far as the pets are concerned we don't get any freebies with them either.
> 
> Again your wrong, we don't qualify for this so we are not getting any help with our heating bill, nore do we qualify for any help with our pets.


You are all so fecking smug! In your heated houses, with electricity on tap... gho and see how many other less fortunate people have to survive.

*GO AND SEE IF YOUR NEIGHBOURS NEED HELP.*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> And don't you hate it when they don't even wrote back to say sorry you haven't got it.


This!!! This is what annoys me the most!! I always end up ringing back. There's no harm in sending out an email saying sorry. The only people who have done this for me were Clinton Cards and they sent me a letter.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Indie said:


> Again your wrong. We don't qualify for cold weather payments so no we aren't getting help with our heating bills. As far as the pets are concerned we don't get any freebies with them either.
> 
> Again your wrong, we don't qualify for this so we are not getting any help with our heating bill, nore do we qualify for any help with our pets.


Clap clap clap soo I am wrong! what ever I say its going to be wrong. not much more to be said, but I have taken your view on board and the next time I hear someone talking about how fab the benifits are round here and I will tune out,, because what I see and hear is wrong!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> And don't you hate it when they don't even wrote back to say sorry you haven't got it.


yes indie it really winds us up


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> This!!! This is what annoys me the most!! I always end up ringing back. There's no harm in sending out an email saying sorry. The only people who have done this for me were Clinton Cards and they sent me a letter.


they drive you mad dont they


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> You are all so fecking smug! In your heated houses, with electricity on tap... gho and see how many other less fortunate people have to survive.
> 
> *GO AND SEE IF YOUR NEIGHBOURS NEED HELP.*


my house is not heated i can only afford to put it on for 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour at night . and my elec is not on tap either im on meter , why dont u turn ur internet off and put your heating on .


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sequeena said:


> This!!! This is what annoys me the most!! I always end up ringing back. There's no harm in sending out an email saying sorry. The only people who have done this for me were Clinton Cards and they sent me a letter.


Years ago now when i was at home my dad applied for 100 jobs 1 month and 10 people wrote back to him it really got him down.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You are all so fecking smug! In your heated houses, with electricity on tap... gho and see how many other less fortunate people have to survive.
> 
> *GO AND SEE IF YOUR NEIGHBOURS NEED HELP.*


stop going on we understand ur unhappy but things cant be too bad since uv got electrisity to work ur comp i do feel for u but its draggin on we r all cold and struggling! x


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Indie said:


> Years ago now when i was at home my dad applied for 100 jobs 1 month and 10 people wrote back to him it really got him down.


 aww bless.. my bf gets down as it knocks your confidence


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont hav nothin on tap either pay meter is what im on!!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> stop going on we understand ur unhappy but things cant be too bad since uv got electrisity to work ur comp i do feel for u but its draggin on we r all cold and struggling! x


exactly stacey , just what i was thinking


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Why don't we stop arguing? I'm sure we're meant to be offering support to each other during this time not bickering 

I have my bills quarterly so I may freak out when I see it but for now anyone who wants a cuppa is very welcome to come round


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Why don't we stop arguing? I'm sure we're meant to be offering support to each other during this time not bickering
> 
> I have my bills quarterly so I may freak out when I see it but for now anyone who wants a cuppa is very welcome to come round


 LOL my mum had the shock of her life when hers was 400 quid so be carefull


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

zacknzena said:


> aww bless.. my bf gets down as it knocks your confidence


Most definatly.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> We would love to be able to pay our council tax ourselfs but my bf cannot find a job after serving 14 years in the army to keep you moaning idiots safe in your country that you are all moaning about so much try living somewhere else where you dont get help and are left to starve, and buy the way i didnt get a cold weather payment either .


err actually my OH was made redundant over a year ago and can't get work...he gets a mere £25 a week even though we own a house and pay all our bills, unlike some - well actually we struggle to keep it. and the army has nothing to do with the debate on whose entitled to goverment handouts either.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> LOL my mum had the shock of her life when hers was 400 quid so be carefull


We put £100 by every month and the biggest it's been so far is £300 so we should be ok x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> stop going on we understand ur unhappy but things cant be too bad since uv got electrisity to work ur comp i do feel for u but its draggin on we r all cold and struggling! x


With respect I will NOT have electric to work the comp tomorrow. I don't have a phone, no landline, so how the hell else can I ask for help? (Not here but by email to family & friends). Just another example of people taking things for granted.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Michelle666 said:


> err actually my OH was made redundant over a year ago and can't get work...he gets a mere £25 a week even though we own a house and pay all our bills, unlike some - well actually we struggle to keep it. and the army has nothing to do with the debate on whose entitled to goverment handouts either.


nice to know u have respect for the troops what are out there risking there lives for people like you .


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> nice to know u have respect for the troops what are out there risking there lives for people like you .


i do, but this isn't about them...sorry if i offended you. OH's family have lived and breathed the army, so i know what they do


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> nice to know u have respect for the troops what are out there risking there lives for people like you .


I have the deepest respect for all those that have fought for this country but I am not idiot, thank you.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Merlinsmum iv pm'd you again but your message box is full you need to delete some to get any new ones in :smile5:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there no one near you Merlins Mum on here that has a small gas stove of oil heater or something??

Come on everyone is anyone near?

This is awful


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

im not bein nasty...i ust think u dnt need to go on turn ur comp off and save some electric xx


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Michelle666 said:


> i do, but this isn't about them...sorry if i offended you. OH's family have lived and breathed the army, so i know what they do


thankyou  but life is too short to be argueing over 25 pound and who got it and who didnt at the end of the day times are hard for everyone working or not . I apologise for being rude and calling people idiots but there are people dying as young as 17 in iraq and afgan to give u a safe country please just think about the people who get no help at all and are left to starve . 
im not saying any more now .


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> im not bein nasty...i ust think u dnt need to go on turn ur comp off and save some electric xx


I don't think computers use much electricity, do they? Definitely not compared with how much heating costs to run.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm nowhere near MM  I've already said she can come stay anytime but think we are too far away from each other...

And not to start an argument but I don't think she turn her net off, if this is her only way to the outside world she should stay here and talk to us. I would hate to be in the cold with no-one to talk to  It must be ever so lonely at times.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Is there no one near you Merlins Mum on here that has a small gas stove of oil heater or something??
> 
> Come on everyone is anyone near?
> 
> This is awful


I am in kent, to far away, or i would have been there.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> With respect I will NOT have electric to work the comp tomorrow. I don't have a phone, no landline, so how the hell else can I ask for help? (Not here but by email to family & friends). Just another example of people taking things for granted.


I gave you a little advice But no thank you from You, It might not have been the best or alot but i tried.

Ive lived in places with no heating, crap windows so even when i had the money the house was never ever warm, so please dont be so patronising to assume everyone takes it for granted. I certainly do not. I have £6 on my gas to last till thursday even tho i have young children in my house my heating is used sparingly when we get up, during bath time then its off. they are wrapped up warm. My hands are freezing but it wont go on as its only me to worry about.

The ONLY reason i have centrel heating now after havin new born prem babies in this cold house was because i was lucky enough to get a warm front grant I paid £500 towards havin centrel heating put in my PRIVATE rented Mainsonette. at one point i saw the sky from my bed because of a hole in the roof. why did i stay? because we couldnt afford anything else the council refused to help. I had to take them to court to fix it!!

Your not the only one whos havin a hard time or had a hard time and you wont be the last sadly


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I gave you a little advice But no thank you from You, It might not have been the best or alot but i tried.
> 
> Ive lived in places with no heating, crap windows so even when i had the money the house was never ever warm, so please dont be so patronising to assume everyone takes it for granted. I certainly do not. I have £6 on my gas to last till thursday even tho i have young children in my house my heating is used sparingly when we get up, during bath time then its off. they are wrapped up warm. My hands are freezing but it wont go on as its only me to worry about.
> 
> ...


thats what I do with my heating,,, fleece blankets worship the ground they are fab, Oh except for the electric shocks you get when you have to on LOL


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

But you know what this ladys not well and on her own and this makes a huge difference to how you can cope with things


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If any of you don't already do this I:

- Put old blankets by my front door and back door. Both of these doors are wood and the front one has a long crack down the middle so you can actually see outside!!

- Stuff the letterbox with a teatowel or 2

- Line the windows with old clothes/rags. I have single pane windows which let a lot of cold in! There's also mold growing on the inside but that's a different story...

- Close any curtains you have. It will keep the heat in. This only applies to me for the bedroom but every little helps.

- Turn off radiators in rooms you don't 'live in'. IE if all the family is downstairs turn all the radiators upstairs off.

- Get a large piece of carboard, cover it with foil and put it behind your radiators. The foil reflects the heat and keeps it inside. My very dear old science teacher told me this (for any welshies or anyone who has seen Coal House my teacher was Mr Michaels - the man who went on there to teach the kids!)

- Dai Michaels also told me that painting radiators black keeps the heat in or something. All the radiators in his science lab were black and had foil behind them 

Hope it helps a little...


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> But you know what this ladys not well and on her own and this makes a huge difference to how you can cope with things


Mmm I know she said she had chillblanes on her hands, never had then but my neice had them on her thighs and feet and they look awful she said they hurt like bad bruises. would hate it if my hands felt like that, cold hands hurt but bruises no thank you!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> I am in kent, to far away, or i would have been there.


So am I  Kent that is



piggybaker said:


> thats what I do with my heating,,, fleece blankets worship the ground they are fab, Oh except for the electric shocks you get when you have to on LOL


I wear my Slanket.. Have to be careful not to trip because they are so long but a wonderful invention 

One very rich lad there


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> .
> 
> - Get a large piece of carboard, cover it with foil and put it behind your radiators. The foil reflects the heat and keeps it inside. My very dear old science teacher told me this (for any welshies or anyone who has seen Coal House my teacher was Mr Michaels - the man who went on there to teach the kids!)
> 
> .


I did n't know this but will def do this in the front room.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> I did n't know this but will def do this in the front room.


It really works! I remember when I was in school all the science labs were on the top floor. In winter all the heating would be on and all the labs would be freezing bar his - because of the foil and because he painted the radiators black 

Oh and my duvet is always downstairs during the day! My OH uses the spare and I either sit on it (sitting on it alone warms me up!) or wrap up in it when I'm cold.

I always wear layers too. I don't have a lot of jumpers but the other day I wore a thin vest top, another thin top, a thin t-shirt and a thin jumper and I was warm!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> im not bein nasty...i ust think u dnt need to go on turn ur comp off and save some electric xx


Sod off, with all due respect. I don't have a landline and no credit on my mobile. How else can I connect with people who might be able to help?

47p on my electric credit now. TV off, one light on, heater turned off, fridge freezer off, nothing else draining that precious 47p.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It might be a bit dangerous for some people but I've read that some people light a lot of candles for their light...

I'm currently sitting in the dark. Got the tv on and the light from my laptop to help me see.

Helps that I know my house inside out - just hope Sky isn't laying on the floor somewhere pmsl!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

sequeena I'll join you in the mould Its minging isnt it?!?! Every two flippin weeks i have to pull all the kids bits out off the wall and clean it before i starts its own life form! We have taken it back to the outside wall/waterproofed it/plastered e.t.c and its still there! On the windows as well nasty minging horrible mould! 

God i could start a "i hate minging mould" group!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

all these can be done and i do feel sorry for the lady but surely u wud save electric by turnin ur comp off ok u can speak to people on here but would u rather speak or have more money on ur electric and a lil more heatin i know how it is to b cold!!! had to sell one of my sofas so i could put in gas so my daughter wsnt cold there are ways and means!! x


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It might be a bit dangerous for some people but I've read that some people light a lot of candles for their light...
> 
> I'm currently sitting in the dark. Got the tv on and the light from my laptop to help me see.
> 
> Helps that I know my house inside out - just hope Sky isn't laying on the floor somewhere pmsl!!!


what are you like,, telly off in my house as is heating and all lights bar the reading light next to me and my lap top
but I am about to go to bed as my feet are freezing and OH warm body is begging to warm them up (chuckles an naughty chuckle)


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Daynna said:


> sequeena I'll join you in the mould Its minging isnt it?!?! Every two flippin weeks i have to pull all the kids bits out off the wall and clean it before i starts its own life form! We have taken it back to the outside wall/waterproofed it/plastered e.t.c and its still there! On the windows as well nasty minging horrible mould!
> 
> God i could start a "i hate minging mould" group!


be careful of that black stuff it is suposed to be bad, heath wise i mean.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

mold......dont get me started iv got piks i could show you i wil rake them out i get it every winter!!! and its everywhere!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Daynna said:


> sequeena I'll join you in the mould Its minging isnt it?!?! Every two flippin weeks i have to pull all the kids bits out off the wall and clean it before i starts its own life form! We have taken it back to the outside wall/waterproofed it/plastered e.t.c and its still there! On the windows as well nasty minging horrible mould!
> 
> God i could start a "i hate minging mould" group!


Glad I'm not the only one who deals with it. I've noticed it only grows on my kitchen and bathroom windows (they are right next to each other). My window sill outside is also full of mold. I wipe it down every few days but in this weather it's growing so fast. I honestly think my windows are leaking 

Ok been googling some links too for people who want a bit of help with the cold so hope this helps;

BBC - Humber - Weather - Keeping warm in winter

Keep warm keep well : Directgov

How to Stay Warm at Home Without a Heater - wikiHow

Keep Warm Keep Well : Department of Health - Social care

How to Stay Warm During Winter Months | eHow.com

Cheap Ways to Stay Warm this Winter | Get Rich Slowly


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I was everywhere at one point, but the worst ones are the outside wall facing the shops as it gets all the weathers, Its so nice that The front room wall is wet to touch and you see dripping water on it at times!

Yeah the balck stuff has pores or soemthing that can caue lung damage, Its in our room and thier room so cant swap either, Just have to keep wiping it off every 10-14days max. It was worse but its ruined the kids draws and wardrobes they are now water/mold damaged at the back which takes the pee as they are only 2yrs old  

Our windows get alot of condenstation aswell so much i have to get a towel to wipe it off and the towel is soaking, these are "double" glazed aswell (although im pretty sure Bob the builder put them in and they could be made of the thinest glass in the whole world!)


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

considerig this is only half of my bedroom wall!!its along the whole wall and up!! and its also a pik i took after attempting to scrub it its all on my curtains and window sill and right up the wall also in my bathroom and kitchen!! its depressing we all get ill with it when its at its worst but im geting no where with my tennancy they ust paint over it and wont move me to another house so iv to grin and bare it!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I don't have a landline and no credit on my mobile. How else can I connect with people who might be able to help?
> 
> 47p on my electric credit now. TV off, one light on, heater turned off, fridge freezer off, nothing else draining that precious 47p.


I really hope you get some help soon. Have you got any family you could email? Could anybody you trust on this forum ring somebody for you and ask them to contact you?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

If I cook or put the heating on all my windows mist up with condensation. It's so annoying 

My next tip is...have 2 or more dogs, one being a mastiff pmsl!! Got Candy one side, Luna the other and Sky at my feet so I'm toasty now.

Oh and wear socks and slippers. It seems obvious but I never used to and I was always cold. Now I've trained myself into wearing them and it helps a lot!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

thats like my house stacey, do you get different level moulds? 

The kids bedroom i had that stuff, then on top some white furry stuff, then bigger black furry/slimy stuff it went up in stages!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh it was at its worst b4 i took the fotos silly me never thought to take a foto before i started scrubbing the wall its really bad its horrible and my room smells funny!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> considerig this is only half of my bedroom wall!!its along the whole wall and up!! and its also a pik i took after attempting to scrub it its all on my curtains and window sill and right up the wall also in my bathroom and kitchen!! its depressing we all get ill with it when its at its worst but im geting no where with my tennancy they ust paint over it and wont move me to another house so iv to grin and bare it!


omg hun I am so sorry mine is nowhere near that bad 

I don't know if you can see it.. I have to use the webcam but this is what my mould is like. It was only wiped down 2-3 days ago  I'd show you the windowsill outside which is just green but it's too dark and there's black ice everywhere


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> all these can be done and i do feel sorry for the lady but surely u wud save electric by turnin ur comp off ok u can speak to people on here but would u rather speak or have more money on ur electric and a lil more heatin i know how it is to b cold!!! had to sell one of my sofas so i could put in gas so my daughter wsnt cold there are ways and means!! x


How could she ask for help then?? If she turns the computer off how else does she contact those people who could possibly help her??

Don't you understand she has no other way of speaking to possible help???

I know everyone is pretty hard up now but there are people around you that will be much worse off.

MM hunny, i wish you could come here!! I'll PM you xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ask some neighbours....duno there must be something she could have happily came to mine if she was near me doesnt she hav family to help her out...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sadly a lot of neighbours keep to themselves these days... and some for very good reasons.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> omg hun I am so sorry mine is nowhere near that bad
> 
> I don't know if you can see it.. I have to use the webcam but this is what my mould is like. It was only wiped down 2-3 days ago  I'd show you the windowsill outside which is just green but it's too dark and there's black ice everywhere


them piks i took are nothing lol if i can get a beter pik i will show u guys its pritty bad and yeh its aparently bad for ur health but they wont do anythin bar painting over it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> them piks i took are nothing lol if i can get a beter pik i will show u guys its pritty bad and yeh its aparently bad for ur health but they wont do anythin bar painting over it


You need to have it all ripped down and replastered even replacing the bloody bricks if they had do it's digusting what HA will make people live with to save a bit of money 

Sorry to assume, I'm sure I read somewhere you live in HA...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

wheres HA? lol im in scotland xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> wheres HA? lol im in scotland xx


Oh sorry it's housing association... Must have been someone else I was thinking of


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh yeh i do live in a HA lol tennants first xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> How could she ask for help then?? If she turns the computer off how else does she contact those people who could possibly help her??
> 
> Don't you understand she has no other way of speaking to possible help???
> 
> ...


Thank you Sequeena  At least there is ONE person who understands!
well I haven't eaten tonight because I can't use the electric to cook anything, and i daren't boil the kettle, I am saving the electric for lighting tomorrow. Just off to feed my dog.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Thank you Sequeena  At least there is ONE person who understands!


pmsl and Acacia 

No I understand hun. When I first moved out I lived with friends. Ok I lived with other people but I was so lonely because I wasn't near family. The internet was a lifeline to me


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i just think ur draggin on it a bit thats all.....altho i DO understand and not being a cow atall id hate to be in that situation but we r all struggling maybe not as half as much as u but it is hard for everyone xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i ust think ur draggin on it a bit thats all.....altho i DO understand and not being a cow atall xx


I am draggin on? when I really need help? Sod off. I will keep my computer on for the next 10 mins in case anyone who really can help wants to PM me then thats it. I have turned off all lights & heating to keep this one communication line going. Tomorrow I will be knocking on doors begging. Nice to have had such lovely support from this forum.

PS: I am going to stand & beg for money outside the local Co-Op tomorrow. Never done that before EVER.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

JSR said:


> Blimey shame us 'just above minimum wage, no kids, worked all our lives, got a mortage and always paid it on time, never had anything off the state people' don't get a cold weather payment. I guess we'll just stick to extra blankets, and my new trick of collecting fallen branches while on my walk so I something to put the wood burning stove!!!


Too right!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I am draggin on? when I really need help? Sod off. I will keep my computer on for the next 10 mins in case anyone who really can help wants to PM me then thats it. I have turned off all lights & heating to keep this one communication line going. Tomorrow I will be knocking on doors begging. Nice to have had such lovely support from this forum.
> 
> PS: I am going to stand & beg for money outside the local Co-Op tomorrow. Never done that before EVER.


Oh hun  I feel so bad for you I am so sorry :crying:

Are you ok for food? Are Merlin and Cuba ok for food??
If you want PM me your address and I will see what I can do x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i would help if i could and im tryin not to be horrible its not nice i know and if i had any...ANY ideas that would help i would giv u them but people have said all they can like i said i would happily invite u into my home and give u a wrm meal and even offer u to stay the night if i wer near u!!!
i ust think its inapropriate to add on things like P.S... when u know we are here to help and im sure are all open to PM's if u want us to try help i would do anything to help someone in ur situation ur in...do u hav family?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh hun  I feel so bad for you I am so sorry :crying:
> 
> Are you ok for food? Are Merlin and Cuba ok for food??
> If you want PM me your address and I will see what I can do x


I am ok for food, dog & cat always catered for! It's just a blip in paying for power because of the snow. Have been putting 1/3rd of my weekly benefit money on heating/lecky for the last 2 weeks and it's run out leaving a 24hr gap.

Normally not an issue but this is the worst weather in 30 yrs and nobody could have foreseen it.

Will be back soon hon!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You better be I will keep an eye out for you x

Does anyone know when this weather is going to let up?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I am ok for food, dog & cat always catered for! It's just a blip in paying for power because of the snow. Have been putting 1/3rd of my weekly benefit money on heating/lecky for the last 2 weeks and it's run out leaving a 24hr gap.
> 
> Normally not an issue but this is the worst weather in 30 yrs and nobody could have foreseen it.
> 
> Will be back soon hon!


i really dont mean to sound nasty then agen i guess u can never tell through a computer i do feel for u i really do and would do anything to help u out...guess i came across rong


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You better be I will keep an eye out for you x
> 
> Does anyone know when this weather is going to let up?


duno iv been given 9 days of more snow aparently to come to me...


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Merlins mum have you deleted some messages on your Pms to clear some space as its saying its full up :smile5:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> duno iv been given 9 days of more snow aparently to come to me...


Oh dear... This weather really is so bad  I've heard shops are running out of cat litter now as it's been on the use that you can use grit to clear your driveways etc.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh gosh!!! its crazy i know!! iv been limiting my heating too on in the morning for an hour and thats it an on for a bath too money seems to be a problem with everyone


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh dear... This weather really is so bad  I've heard shops are running out of cat litter now as it's been on the use that you can use grit to clear your driveways etc.


That's all we need. I couldn't even get a little container of salt today, which I need for bathing the cat's eyes.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well im off to bed my feet are froze lol sorry again ddnt mean to sound nasty or horrible!! nyt everyone hope things wil look up soon xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> That's all we need. I couldn't even get a little container of salt today, which I need for bathing the cat's eyes.


All that is gone too because people are trying to use it as grit but salt only lowers the temperature which makes it freeze even faster so it's pointless... At least the wood pellets I use aren't going anywhere.

Night stacey!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Hope everyone's OK today.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Hope everyone's OK today.


Me too.

God I hope MM receives her payment today


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope MM is ok too, Wish there was something I could do.
I feel discusted how some people have been really unsupportive. I just hope they never end up in that situation themselves.
Im lucky to have my heating on when I need it, Sometimes all day if the kids need it. I qualify for 2 cold weather payments and think its a good thing.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh dear.. just caught up with this thread.. I hope MM is ok  It is truly awful being in that sort of situation (been there done that) It is so worrying, we used to have to scan the house for any spare change that was floating around and when I left the house I'd constantly be looking at the floor for money people may have dropped.. It go to the point were I had to go in public loo's like McD's and pinch loads of loo roll just to get us by


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I really hope MM is ok  been thinking about her a lot


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone - just managed to get a loan from a friend and I now have heat & light and a cup of tea!

I also went through my pennies & tuppences jar and was surprised to find I had £5 worth. Took them to the local bank, the lady counted & rebagged it all then asked for my account number.... ooops! I don't have an account there. Luckily she took pity on me and gave me the fiver anyway!

No idea when the cold weather payment is coming (if at all) as I still haven't had any mail. But my normal payment comes tomorrow, I shall just have to be very very cautious about heating until this awful cold snap ends, or I get a cold weather payment.

Many many thanks for all your kind thoughts - I think they kept me warm last night  xxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi everyone - just managed to get a loan from a friend and I now have heat & light and a cup of tea!
> 
> I also went through my pennies & tuppences jar and was surprised to find I had £5 worth. Took them to the local bank, the lady counted & rebagged it all then asked for my account number.... ooops! I don't have an account there. Luckily she took pity on me and gave me the fiver anyway!
> 
> ...


*awwwww huni ive only just read this thread, idve helped you out hun, Ive got 2 weather payments coming but dont know when yet! As you know i love snow (Well used too hehe grrrrr)

I guess im really lucky where i live in my shelthered housing flat its lovely, and im not rubbing it in MM, im here for a reason, I only have to pay £3.85 a wk for the communal heating which is on constantly in the winter, and my own central heating is taken from that and the other service charges, which are coverd by my housing benefits, but id give anything to be healthy and able to walk well and enjoy life! Funny old world innit!

Hope your luck changes for the best soon MM, If you ever need help again just pm me and i will see what i can do for you! Love & Light xxxxxxx*


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

So very pleased to hear you are ok MM :smile5: .
After reading all the snide things that were put on here last night i am quite disgusted at a lot of people .
Some of them should be thinking "there but for the grace of god go i" 
There seem to be a lot of people on here with a holier than thou attitude , and thats not very nice.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi everyone - just managed to get a loan from a friend and I now have heat & light and a cup of tea!
> 
> I also went through my pennies & tuppences jar and was surprised to find I had £5 worth. Took them to the local bank, the lady counted & rebagged it all then asked for my account number.... ooops! I don't have an account there. Luckily she took pity on me and gave me the fiver anyway!
> 
> ...


Ive only just read the thread today, so sorry i wasnt much help or very supportive. Im over the moon for you that your okay, youve helped me so much in the past, and when you was in need i couldnt even offer any kind words :S

Hopefully your freind who you have lent money off is very understanding of your situation, and isnt too demanding in paying it off too quickly. Just wondering, if there anyone else you know that you could come together with and share each others company and heating with ? so two of you can live in ones home. Might be company as well as making finiacal sense.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Merlins mum how are your hands today,, have just got back from work, you have not been far from my thoughts all day?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Just catching up with everything on this thread, Glad you got some money off your friend and  to the bank lady. I used to do that with DS raid the sofas and inlaws sofas for coppers bag them up and cash them in at the local shop to put money on our elec key. Does your key go into emergency credit? I used to live in mine through winter and spent several days with no heat or electric as we didnt have gas. 

I see you live in hampshire, thats next county to me if you want to pm your addy (only if you really want to) I may be able to help if possible? xxx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Just catching up with everything on this thread, Glad you got some money off your friend and  to the bank lady. I used to do that with DS raid the sofas and inlaws sofas for coppers bag them up and cash them in at the local shop to put money on our elec key. Does your key go into emergency credit? I used to live in mine through winter and spent several days with no heat or electric as we didnt have gas.
> 
> I see you live in hampshire, thats next county to me if you want to pm your addy (only if you really want to) I may be able to help if possible? xxx


That would be nice,,, at least she will know someone close.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Just catching up with everything on this thread, Glad you got some money off your friend and  to the bank lady. I used to do that with DS raid the sofas and inlaws sofas for coppers bag them up and cash them in at the local shop to put money on our elec key. Does your key go into emergency credit? I used to live in mine through winter and spent several days with no heat or electric as we didnt have gas.
> 
> I see you live in hampshire, thats next county to me if you want to pm your addy (only if you really want to) I may be able to help if possible? xxx


That's very kind, thank you! yes I 'live' in emergency lol. I've been here 5 years and this is the first time it's been this bad, but the weather's just been so awful.

Captain Charisma - you may not have known that a friend/neighbour of mine died very suddenly in October. If he was still alive this wouldn't have happened as we always looked out for one another, and I'd have been spending my evenings at his place to warm up & watch TV, with Merlin as well. He'd have been knocking at my door twice a day to make sure I was ok. It's just so sad when something like this happens, the ripples spread so far, and little things like this make such a difference, you really don't realise how big a hole someone can leave when they die, even only a neighbour.... and Merlin lost a very good friend too.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well if veryone is speaking about me i cant say sorry enough i never ment for it to sound nast and im glad is all sorted!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> well if veryone is speaking about me i cant say sorry enough i never ment for it to sound nast and im glad is all sorted!!


I don't think anyone's getting at anyone - it was pure coincidence that I *genuinely* found myself in a very difficult situation yesterday.

If that has brought it home to some - who perhaps may not have fully understood how difficult it is to survive on benefits - then as worried and upset as I was, and others here who care... maybe it's helped understanding? or been of benefit (no pun intended!).

As I said in a previous post, when you are dependent on benefits you are always only two small steps away from being the old lady in the Streets Of London song.

xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> Just catching up with everything on this thread, Glad you got some money off your friend and  to the bank lady. I used to do that with DS raid the sofas and inlaws sofas for coppers bag them up and cash them in at the local shop to put money on our elec key. Does your key go into emergency credit? I used to live in mine through winter and spent several days with no heat or electric as we didnt have gas.
> 
> I see you live in hampshire, thats next county to me if you want to pm your addy (only if you really want to) I may be able to help if possible? xxx


Can I PM you mine so I can have your doggy?! :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hi everyone - just managed to get a loan from a friend and I now have heat & light and a cup of tea!
> 
> I also went through my pennies & tuppences jar and was surprised to find I had £5 worth. Took them to the local bank, the lady counted & rebagged it all then asked for my account number.... ooops! I don't have an account there. Luckily she took pity on me and gave me the fiver anyway!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you're ok x I've been up all night (having a bout of insomnia again) wondering if you were able to get to sleep in the cold.

I think the temps are warming up here I hope it's warming up where you are

Bless that bank woman for giving you the fiver xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Can I PM you mine so I can have your doggy?! :001_wub:


LOL


----------

